# They can pry my gear from my cold dead hands



## Nightwalker (8/6/16)

http://motherboard.vice.com/read/th...rettes-nicotine-us-fda?trk_source=recommended

The future of vaping?

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Greyz (8/6/16)

What is up with America and their regulations, I bet that Blu ecig is made by a Big Tobacco company. Also why is the whole damn world fixated on making ecigs look like actual cigs and then forcing this form factor on us.
Don't they get it? We don't smoke. We don't want to smoke. So stop trying to force us to smoke things that look like the very thing we're trying to run away from.
/rantover

Good luck to anyone that tries to take my vape, you better have good a MA plan because you will get hurt!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## WDE (8/6/16)

@Greyz, yeah you are right. Owned by Imperial Tobacco it says in the article.

Yeah this is crazy, I think one of the reasons vaping is getting more popular is because gear is getting better and providing an experience that actually keeps a lot of people off of cigs. These rules and regulations seem to be made exclusively by people who know little to nothing about vaping...

And I have no idea how I'm supposed to put a decent clapton in one of those

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Greyz (8/6/16)

WDE said:


> @Greyz, yeah you are right. Owned by Imperial Tobacco it says in the article.
> 
> Yeah this is crazy, I think one of the reasons vaping is getting more popular is because gear is getting better and providing an experience that actually keeps a lot of people off of cigs. These rules and regulations seem to be made exclusively by people who know little to nothing about vaping...
> 
> And I have no idea how I'm supposed to put a decent clapton in one of those



Lol I knew it had to be Big Tobacco behind this! Capitalism and democracy hard at work right there...
I seriously doubt that thing will handle one of your exotic builds

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CosmicGopher (8/6/16)

I tried one of those Blue e-cig setups when I was new to vaping....pitiful, absolutely pitiful vapor and taste. No wonder some go back to smoking.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro (8/6/16)

Greyz said:


> What is up with America and their regulations, I bet that Blu ecig is made by a Big Tobacco company. Also why is the whole damn world fixated on making ecigs look like actual cigs and then forcing this form factor on us.
> Don't they get it? We don't smoke. We don't want to smoke. So stop trying to force us to smoke things that look like the very thing we're trying to run away from.
> /rantover
> 
> Good luck to anyone that tries to take my vape, you better have good a MA plan because you will get hurt!



To cut to the chase.....

What's up with America? Politics that have been spiraling down to the pits of hell for many decades. And with who the two main choices will be to take over America from the current leadership in January 2017, it is going to get worse, much worse.

What's up with the regulations? Big tobacco's big money has lots of dirty politicians in their pocket.

Big tobacco has been buying up/into ecigs to offset the big money being lost in tobacco products to the ecigs. The game plan, to have an illegal monopoly by owning all of both industries legally available in America (and beyond).

That's America's currently estimated 10-12 million but ever growing in numbers vaper's problem. The unfortunate side of it is many other countries will follow that lead. Big American money has big buying power same as big tobacco money does.

The new regulations if made into law will cause changes in America, make things more difficult for some vapers. But it will not stop the way many to most Americans chose to vape any more than many other laws in America that are commonly broken.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## Lord Vetinari (8/6/16)

The future of vaping for me is still to also quit vaping. I didnt sign up for a life long gig with mt mods.


----------



## RichJB (8/6/16)

I am not overly concerned about the future of vaping, regulations notwithstanding. The old saying goes "Design a better mousetrap and the world will beat a path to your door." That is the summary of a market economy driven by innovation and customer demand. Vaping is an extremely young industry but the toothpaste is out the tube already. Regulated mods, RTAs, RDAs, TC, VW, DIY juice and coils, top airflow, adjustable airflow, ceramic blocks, side fill have already been pioneered. They can't be uninvented now. The toothpaste won't go back in the tube.

The majority of the mainstream market is still on cig-alikes. But then, the majority of the home computing market was at one point on amber or green monochrome monitors and tape drives. That does not stop progress. The early adopters of colour monitors, disk drives, mice, laser or inkjet printers were the enthusiasts. But today's enthusiast gear is tomorrow's mainstream gear. In the early days of digital photography, only professional studios had cameras with chips rather than film. Today, every schmoe and his dog has one. Heck, the camera in your smart phone is better than the early $50 000 digital cameras that only professionals could afford.

There is a market for vaping and medical tests up to now indicate that it is a much safer alternative to smoking. Best of all, it comes much closer than patches or gum to replicating the mechanical ritual of smoking. So the obvious conclusion is that this market will grow. Already they are predicting a global vaping market of $50bn by 2025. That big tobacco are the biggest players in the current market doesn't mean that things will stay that way. If vaping develops into the market that is predicted, there is no reason why Apple, Sony and other big corporates won't get involved. But even if it does just remain within the control of big tobacco, those companies are driven by customer service too. If there is a market for mods, tanks and all the paraphernalia that goes with it, that market will be supplied. All it will take is one big cig manufacturer to break ranks and offer what we would call proper vaping gear, and that company will corner the market. Then others will fall over themselves to follow suit. There is no reason for tobacco companies to perpetuate cig-alikes and halt progress right there, any more than there was a reason for Philips or Sony to Samsung to perpetuate VHS/Beta and halt progress right there. When DVD beckoned, these companies fell over themselves in the rush to develop and offer it to their customers. That is what any company who cares about its bottom line will do.

Despite all the fear about the FDA, the US remains a consumer-driven market. That big tobacco haven't unleashed a wave of products to rival those by Smok, Eleaf/Joyetech, Geekvape, Sigelei, Vaporesso et al - within mere weeks of the FDA regs being passed - doesn't mean they don't intend to. Even in the most responsive and profit-driven companies, new product development takes time. Big tobacco didn't become big by being stupid and not knowing business. They know full well that today's enthusiasts are driving the gear choices for tomorrow's mainstream. Their business model will be geared around that.

Yes, it is sad that the regulations may lead to the closure of thousands of "mom and pop" juice manufacturers. But the current juice industry structure is an artificial edifice that was anyway unlikely to survive the jump from nascent cottage industry to multi-billion-dollar global industry. Just look at the mainstream products in your supermarket. How many are made by "mom and pop" businesses? Almost none. Instead, supermarket shelves are crammed with products by the industrial giants - Tiger Milling, Lever Brothers, etc. Does it bother you that Pick n Pay only offers about five brands of mayonnaise, as opposed to the 50 000 different brands of e-juice you can buy?? Of course not. Capitalism tends towards a few giant rival suppliers, rather than thousands of tiny suppliers. Sure, there will always be a niche market for small specialist juice suppliers, just like there is a niche market for craft brewers of beer. Nevertheless, the SA beer market is dominated by about 8-10 huge brands. I don't see Saffies around the braai lamenting that their brew is made by "big alcohol" and not by a plethora of tiny "mom and pop" type companies.

We will continue to get our vaping products. If we don't, it means that some manufacturer is turning down a sh*tload of cash. Simple human nature dictates that this is unlikely to happen.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 4 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Blacklung (8/6/16)

RichJB said:


> I am not overly concerned about the future of vaping, regulations notwithstanding. The old saying goes "Design a better mousetrap and the world will beat a path to your door." That is the summary of a market economy driven by innovation and customer demand. Vaping is an extremely young industry but the toothpaste is out the tube already. Regulated mods, RTAs, RDAs, TC, VW, DIY juice and coils, top airflow, adjustable airflow, ceramic blocks, side fill have already been pioneered. They can't be uninvented now. The toothpaste won't go back in the tube........
> .



Very well said @RichJB . There will also always be a market for the "custom Juice" providers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## MoeHS1 (8/6/16)

RichJB said:


> I am not overly concerned about the future of vaping, regulations notwithstanding. The old saying goes "Design a better mousetrap and the world will beat a path to your door." That is the summary of a market economy driven by innovation and customer demand. Vaping is an extremely young industry but the toothpaste is out the tube already. Regulated mods, RTAs, RDAs, TC, VW, DIY juice and coils, top airflow, adjustable airflow, ceramic blocks, side fill have already been pioneered. They can't be uninvented now. The toothpaste won't go back in the tube.
> 
> The majority of the mainstream market is still on cig-alikes. But then, the majority of the home computing market was at one point on amber or green monochrome monitors and tape drives. That does not stop progress. The early adopters of colour monitors, disk drives, mice, laser or inkjet printers were the enthusiasts. But today's enthusiast gear is tomorrow's mainstream gear. In the early days of digital photography, only professional studios had cameras with chips rather than film. Today, every schmoe and his dog has one. Heck, the camera in your smart phone is better than the early $50 000 digital cameras that only professionals could afford.
> 
> ...


Very well said

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/6/16)

Nicely said @RichJB! I echo your sentiments so eloquently put!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (8/6/16)

RichJB said:


> I am not overly concerned about the future of vaping, regulations notwithstanding. The old saying goes "Design a better mousetrap and the world will beat a path to your door." That is the summary of a market economy driven by innovation and customer demand. Vaping is an extremely young industry but the toothpaste is out the tube already. Regulated mods, RTAs, RDAs, TC, VW, DIY juice and coils, top airflow, adjustable airflow, ceramic blocks, side fill have already been pioneered. They can't be uninvented now. The toothpaste won't go back in the tube.
> 
> The majority of the mainstream market is still on cig-alikes. But then, the majority of the home computing market was at one point on amber or green monochrome monitors and tape drives. That does not stop progress. The early adopters of colour monitors, disk drives, mice, laser or inkjet printers were the enthusiasts. But today's enthusiast gear is tomorrow's mainstream gear. In the early days of digital photography, only professional studios had cameras with chips rather than film. Today, every schmoe and his dog has one. Heck, the camera in your smart phone is better than the early $50 000 digital cameras that only professionals could afford.
> 
> ...


Post of the week! Well said, thoughtful, to the point, an absolute pleasure to read!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Cruzz_33 (8/6/16)

RichJB said:


> I am not overly concerned about the future of vaping, regulations notwithstanding. The old saying goes "Design a better mousetrap and the world will beat a path to your door." That is the summary of a market economy driven by innovation and customer demand. Vaping is an extremely young industry but the toothpaste is out the tube already. Regulated mods, RTAs, RDAs, TC, VW, DIY juice and coils, top airflow, adjustable airflow, ceramic blocks, side fill have already been pioneered. They can't be uninvented now. The toothpaste won't go back in the tube.
> 
> The majority of the mainstream market is still on cig-alikes. But then, the majority of the home computing market was at one point on amber or green monochrome monitors and tape drives. That does not stop progress. The early adopters of colour monitors, disk drives, mice, laser or inkjet printers were the enthusiasts. But today's enthusiast gear is tomorrow's mainstream gear. In the early days of digital photography, only professional studios had cameras with chips rather than film. Today, every schmoe and his dog has one. Heck, the camera in your smart phone is better than the early $50 000 digital cameras that only professionals could afford.
> 
> ...



Give this man a medal and a Bell's !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

